# Good stuff to read.



## timor (Jul 21, 2013)

I think this is of interest to all young, preparing to be pros photographers.
The Visual Science Lab / Kirk Tuck: I keep hearing about the demise of our industry. What's the deal?
And the blog is pretty good in general to.


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2013)

I often recommend some of the books Kirk Tuck has written.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the share, thats good stuff.


----------

